

Do Not Hire Me as a Ruby on Rails Developer - tomordonez
http://www.tomordonez.com/blog/2014/04/15/do-not-hire-me-as-a-ruby-on-rails-developer/

======
dopamean
You know, if you call yourself a web developer on your Linkedin profile and
you list "Ruby, Ruby On Rails" as skills & experience you'll probably get hit
up by a lot of recruiters for web dev jobs. This shouldn't be surprising.

------
nemasu
"Or improving my typing."

Switch to Dvorak, put my WPM from 80 - 100. Super frustrating at first, but
worth it I think.

